# No Glam Soup tonight



## Janice (Sep 21, 2008)

Jamie and myself had a rough week in our personal lives. I hate canceling episodes, but we just aren't up for a show tonight.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Sep 21, 2008)

Hope you both are feeling better soon.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 21, 2008)

We'll pull it together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Thank you


----------



## KellyBean (Sep 21, 2008)

Good luck, both of you! We understand, and take as long as you need


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Sep 21, 2008)

awww I hope you guys feel better! Miss you 
XO


----------



## luvme4me (Sep 21, 2008)

Just wanted to say thanks for all you gals do. and tmw will be a better day. Hopefully


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm so sorry you gals have had a rough week.  For what it's worth - I just love Specktra to death.  You do an AMAZING job.

xo


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 21, 2008)

I hope things get better soon!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Sep 21, 2008)

Hugs and happy thoughts!  You guys always do awesome, sometimes we just need a day off!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 22, 2008)

We are glad having you here! Feel better soon.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Sep 22, 2008)

Feel better soon you lovely ladies. Our thoughts are with you


----------



## beauty_marked (Sep 22, 2008)

I hope you two feel better and to your 100%glam selves soon<3<3 Thank you for all you do!!!


----------



## yodagirl (Sep 22, 2008)

I hope both of you feel much better soon


----------

